# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Cung cấp chả cả thu, chả mực Hạ Long không chất bảo quản, giá rẻ 0977344231

## thucthi

Cung cấp chả cả thu, chả mực Hạ Long không chất bảo quản, giá rẻ 0977344231

Cung cấp chả cá cho các công ty, nhà hàng, suất ăn công nghiệp, và các đại lý trên toàn quốc. Gía chỉ từ 110.000-120.000/kg giao hàng toàn quốc


Chúng tôi chuyên sản xuất chả cả thu, với nguyên liệu từ những con cá thu tươi nhất được đánh bắt từ vùng biển Hạ Long Quảng Ninh, sau đó được chế biến cầu kỳ, không có bất kỳ phụ gia hóa chất bảo quản nào, đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn

Tên sản phẩm: chả cả Hạ Long
Gía sản phẩm: 120.000/kg cho số lượng từ 5kg
Lấy số lượng nhiều: liên hệ 0977.344.231
Miễn phí giao hàng nội thành Hà Nội, các tỉnh lấy số lượng lớn sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển.
1 kg được khoảng 50 miếng, có thể đặt hàng số miếng triên 1kg theo yêu cầu
Bảo quản: để trong ngăn đá có thể bảo quản trong vòng 1-1.5 tháng
Sử dụng: rán, sốt….

Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn có chả mực các loại vui lòng liên hệ 0977344231

LIÊN HỆ:
Mobile: 0977.344.231
Địa chỉ sản xuất: TP Hạ Long,          Quảng Ninh
VPGD: Đường hữu hưng, Hà Đông, Hà Nội
Website: http://chacahalonggiare.blogspot.com/ 
Fb: https://www.facebook.com/Chacahalonggiare/

----------

